# New Features For The 2012 Models



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

I am starting to see the new 2012 models rolling into the local dealerships.

Does anyone know if there are any new features? I haven't been abled to find anything yet.

The only thing that appears to be the case (I would be very happy to be corrected) is that the TVs in the 2011 models were 24", and the 2012 models appear to be 20".


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I saw during the changeover from 2010 to 2011, the changes or upgrades don't seem to have anything to do with the model year. Many improvements that my 2011 has, were also on later 2010's. Likewise, mine is a 2011, but it isn't an anniversary edition. That would have been nice, but didn't happen until at least six months into the year's run.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think the televisions in the 2012's are 24" and the 2011's I've seen have 20". Other than that, I've seen some weird differences in interior decor - some 2011 models actually got made with Havana, which isn't supposed to exist anymore and Moonlight has some changes on the sofas where the top cushions are. I also have noticed some of the 298RE's have a wide variety of furnishings - some free standing dinettes, some U-shaped dinettes, some have two sofas, some have one sofa and two chairs. It's like Gilligan has been experimenting with that model! It also looks like the sofas in the 312BH's have a pull-out drawer underneath, while the 301BQ's don't.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Havanna is retired. They were building 2011's with it until the fabric was used up.

The new sofa's do have drawers underneath them now, should flow into all models.

The 298's have options available to order with table and chairs, and 2 sofas versus swivel rockers and sofa.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I have an early 2011. It does not have the changes the new 2011's have. (vaulted cieling, reciever for bike rack on back bumper, new front cap...) Makes me wish I would have waited a little longer.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

My 2011 312BH 10th Anniversary edition came with 24" TV and sofas with drawers. I have the moonlight, and my couches are both all 1 color. They don't have any moonlight trim on them, which I like.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I have an early 2011. It does not have the changes the new 2011's have. (vaulted cieling, reciever for bike rack on back bumper, new front cap...) Makes me wish I would have waited a little longer.


I'm in the same boat. As I said, the changes just happen whenever. I would have loved to have all the things you mentioned, but last fall I noticed they changed the headboards and comforters. Personally, I prefer the ones we got. I guess you can't have it all!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

srwsr said:


> My 2011 312BH 10th Anniversary edition came with 24" TV and sofas with drawers. I have the moonlight, and my couches are both all 1 color. They don't have any moonlight trim on them, which I like.


I suspect our new 301BQ will come with the lovely moonlight paisley print on the back cushions. None of the interior decor choices really appealed to us, and we may just end up getting everything reupholstered in something more tolerable. Not sure how Gilligan decided on paisley, 70's disco and middle-eastern damask choices for fabrics anyway. Must have been in a magazine at the local Goshen library.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> I think the televisions in the 2012's are 24" and the 2011's I've seen have 20". Other than that, I've seen some weird differences in interior decor - some 2011 models actually got made with Havana, which isn't supposed to exist anymore and Moonlight has some changes on the sofas where the top cushions are. I also have noticed some of the 298RE's have a wide variety of furnishings - some free standing dinettes, some U-shaped dinettes, some have two sofas, some have one sofa and two chairs. It's like Gilligan has been experimenting with that model! It also looks like the sofas in the 312BH's have a pull-out drawer underneath, while the 301BQ's don't.


free standing dinette and/or two sofas have always been available on the 295RE/298RE as far as I know. hasn't always been listed in the brochure but according to an outback rep I talked to both are available for the asking if r


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

duggy said:


> From what I saw during the changeover from 2010 to 2011, the changes or upgrades don't seem to have anything to do with the model year. Many improvements that my 2011 has, were also on later 2010's. Likewise, mine is a 2011, but it isn't an anniversary edition. That would have been nice, but didn't happen until at least six months into the year's run.


yup, there are 2011 models and then there are 2011 models! our is a 2011 non aniversary, no new front cap etc.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> From what I saw during the changeover from 2010 to 2011, the changes or upgrades don't seem to have anything to do with the model year. Many improvements that my 2011 has, were also on later 2010's. Likewise, mine is a 2011, but it isn't an anniversary edition. That would have been nice, but didn't happen until at least six months into the year's run.


yup, there are 2011 models and then there are 2011 models! our is a 2011 non aniversary, no new front cap etc.
[/quote]
yep, mine is a 2011 but not the anniversary model. I can live with or without the front cap, it didnt really do anything for me. The vaulted ceiling is nice (its 6'9 and the standard in 6'5). We had already updated ours to a 24" TV (was the 1st thing I did). All in all, both are nice..


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The main thing I like about the new front cap, is it should put an end to the delamination issues, at least for the front. Hopefully that won't happen to ours, but I've wondered if the new cap could be retrofitted to repair delamination.

One pleasant surprise for us was that between the time we ordered our trailer, and when they built it, the awnings were lengthened to cover both doors. I love being able to use either door in the rain. That change took effect about one month before the model year switched over to 2011.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, Auto makers spend a lot of time making sure they have just the right amount of parts to complete one model year before starting with new parts for the next year. Trailer manufacturer's seem to just go until they run out of the old bits and then put the new design in.... Just their buisness model I guess...


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wish my awning covered both doors. I am trying to see if I can get one that is 28' long that is power. The front cap is very nice and seems more durable, able to be waxes easier then the rest of the trailer. The higher ceiling in nice to.


----------

